# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.1.4 Samsung Note3 Read & Write Orignial Image & Lot of Samsung Added

## mohamed73

* What's new ?*  World's 1st Added Original Image Read for Samsung Note3
World's 1st Added Original Image Restore for Samsung Note3  *What is it ?*   *Before  Unlock Read Original Image as Backup & save it in your pc. Make  Unlock your phone, After unlock your phone will have Super imei and  mobile will be unlocked and incase you want to restore your phone into  Previous State you can write back your saved Original Image to phone.  This will make your phone back to Locked & Imei will be Restored too*  *Added These Samsung Models:
Here is list of Support Features:* 
Samsung A137
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B130
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B2100
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B2700
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B2703
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B3410
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B5702
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B5712
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B5712C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B5722
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B5722C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B7722
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B7722i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung B7732
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C180
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C270
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3212
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3212I
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3222
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3222W
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3260
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3262
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3300
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3300D
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3300I
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3300K
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3303
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3303i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3303K
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3322
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3500
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3510
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3518
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3520
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3595
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3610
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3610C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3630
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3630C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3730
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3730C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3780
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C3782
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5010
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5010B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5010E
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5110
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5130
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5212
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C5212i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C6112
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung C6112C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung D900
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung D900E
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung D900i
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1050
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1050V
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1055G
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1055T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1070
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1070C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1070M
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1070T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1075
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1075L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080F
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1080W
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1081T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1083C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1085
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1085F
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1085L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1085T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1086
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1086i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1086L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1087
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1087T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1088
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1100
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1100C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1100H
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1100T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1101C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1105F
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1105T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1107
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1110
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1110C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1113
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1113C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1117
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1117L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1120
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1120C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1125
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1125W
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1130
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1130B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1150
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1150C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1150i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1153
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1155L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1160
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1160I
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1170
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1170i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1170T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1172
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1175
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1175T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1178
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1180
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1182
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1182L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1190
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1195
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1200
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1200M
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1200T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1202
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1207
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1207T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1210
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1210M
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1210S
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1220
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1220I
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1225
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1225F
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1225T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1230
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1252
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310E
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310M
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1310S
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1360
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1360B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1360C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1360M
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E1360S
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2100
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2100B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2100C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2120
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2120B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2120C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2120i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2120L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2121
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2121B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2121L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2130
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2152
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2152L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210H
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2210T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2250
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2252
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2370
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E250
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E250D
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E250V
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2510
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2510C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2550
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2550D
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2550L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E2558
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E3210
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E3213
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung E3213K
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung G600
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung I6320
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung I6320C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung I6330
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung I6330C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung J800
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung J800R
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung J808
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung L700
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung L708
                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung L708E
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung M2310
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung M2710
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung M3200
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung M3510
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung M3510C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3100
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3110
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3570
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3572
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3600
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3600i
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3601
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3601C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3710
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3770
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3778
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3830
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3830U
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3930
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S3930C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5050
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5200
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5200C
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5550
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5550U
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5610
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei 
Samsung S5610K
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  
you can download from here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

